# Happy BDay CRS Fan



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy happy happy birthday Stu


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

happy birthday old chap.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

It's Stu day!!  !! Happy getting old buddy!!


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh Happy Birthday Stuart


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stu !


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

happy birthday Stuart!


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

happy birthday!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

happy birthday Stuwart! have a good one


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stuart!!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope you have a good one Stu, CHEERS!


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stuart


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

And a Happy Birthday to you Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

HAPPY BDAY! may all your plants pearl!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day!!
Cheers!!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> HAPPY BDAY! may all your plants pearl!


I like that one Nev lol


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B Day

May your 19th be a good one now that your finally legal

Yeahh

1st 1 is on me

John


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

24/7 said:


> Happy B Day
> 
> May your 19th be a good one now that your finally legal
> 
> ...


Legal for what, women? lol

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Happy happy happy birthday Stu


Thank you, honey? No I don't have the child support this month.... lol !



onefishtwofish said:


> happy birthday old chap.


Thank You, Barbie.... err... um Kathy !



shaobo said:


> It's Stu day!! !! Happy getting old buddy!!


Thanks Ed (your NOT that far behind) !



Nephrus said:


> Oh Happy Birthday Stuart


Thanks Neph !



davefrombc said:


> Happy Birthday Stu !


Thanks Dad, (I'm a big boy now) !



jiang604 said:


> happy birthday Stuart!


Thanks Frank (can't wait for my delivery )!



Kei said:


> happy birthday!


Thank you, Kelly !



chiefwonton said:


> happy birthday Stuwart! have a good one


Thank you CWT !



effox said:


> Hope you have a good one Stu, CHEERS!


Thanks, Chris !



Jamit said:


> Happy Birthday Stuart


Thank you, Jamit !



Momobobo said:


> And a Happy Birthday to you Stuart


Thanks Momobobo !



neven said:


> HAPPY BDAY! may all your plants pearl!


Thank you, Rob..... Do I get a lap dance? lol !



budahrox said:


> Happy B-day!!
> Cheers!!!!


Thank you...... Budha !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Your are very welcome darling lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stuart!! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Happy Birthday Stuart!! Hope it's a good one!


Thanks, John!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Stuart


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hippy Happy Yappy Shimpy Birthday Stu, shhhhhh don't wake the b&@ B*#'s


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

rescuepenguin said:


> Happy birthday Stuart


Thanks Steve!



O.C.D Fishies said:


> Hippy Happy Yappy Shimpy Birthday Stu, shhhhhh don't wake the b&@ B*#'s


Thanks Candice.

The roaches are the more aggressive of the 2 critters !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy birthday.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Happy birthday.


Thank You, Anthony !


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Stu....... Happy birthday sir!!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> Stu....... Happy birthday sir!!!


Thank you, Amadeo!

Stuart


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops happy belated B day Buddy!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> Oops happy belated B day Buddy!


Thanks... Sherry ! Let me know when you need some aquascaping !

Stuart


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Thanks... Sherry ! Let me know when you need some aquascaping !
> 
> Stuart


You bet!! could use your skills anytime you are ready!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Happy Birthday*


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> You bet!! could use your skills anytime you are ready!


Hello Sherry.

What does your weekend look like? Feel free to call me !



Trouble said:


> *Happy Birthday*


Thank you Jenn!

Stuart


----------

